# Lets Get some Pics. of Haps. going!



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll post mine soon


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice PHENO Fred!

My Placidochromis Electra



















and when he's not showing color


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

and no longer with us RIP


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice Pics.,that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

How did your Compressicep die?
That sucks i love them guys


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

ok here are some of my haps....

D. Strigatus










Female Fryeri










Juvie Lithobate z-rock


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Gibbs said:


> How did your Compressicep die?
> That sucks i love them guys


yeah, he was my fav fish.  But something must have scared him and he jolted up and out of the back of my tank. I have glass tops with the plastic strip spacer but he must have squeezed out where there is no cover in front of my HOB filter. Non fish people think its crazy but I was really sad about this. This is how I found him in the morning


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

My VC-10


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

F8LBITEva said:


> Gibbs said:
> 
> 
> > How did your Compressicep die?
> ...


That has got to be the saddest picture I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Heres some but not all of my big guys... :fish:

Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus 









Tyrannochromis Nigriventer









Champsochromis Caeruleus









Nimbochromis Venustus 









Nimbochromis Livingstonii 









Sciaenochromis Fryeri 

















Hap Borleyi Crocodile Rocks









Hap Borleyi Mbenji









Placidochromis sp. Johnstoni Solo









Otopharynx Decorus Ntekete


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Tybo is your Oto wild or TR?


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Boy those are some awesome picks. I love the Johnstoni. I have to get me some of those.


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Marduk said:


> Tybo is your Oto wild or TR?


Yes, he's wild. I got him from the same place as my Nigriventer and most of my fish. How are your guys doing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Tybo said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > Tybo is your Oto wild or TR?
> ...


My guys are great. I lost two due to bloat (I think a sub-dominant male and a female) but they're all catching up lengthwise to my alpha male who is at 3.5" and HAS SOME BLUE ALREADY! The others aren't showing any color, and the pictures I will post later are a month old so they don't show much color or their current size....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Mchenga conophoros Otter Point F1 Male









Juvenile Tyrannochromis nigriventer's F1 group of 8


















Exochochromis anagenys Male


















Exochochromis anagenys Male and Female (female is smaller one)









Protomelas sp. 'Steveni Taiwan' Taiwanee Reef 'Albino' Male









Bad shot of a Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks Male









Lichnochromis acuticeps Uncolored Large (~7-8") Male













































Not a hap, but a close up of my large wild caught Synodontis decorus









~Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

*bigfishferd*
Nice Champsochromis....how big is he?


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW! Awesome pics everyone!!!!


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Haps are weird looking to me. None the less some of them have beautiful colors.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice hap's guys  I especially like the fusco...

Here's a pic of my old Dimi Strigatus... he was my breeder but i don't have the colony anymore unfortunately.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

damo83 - i might of picked up one of yours a year or two ago, unfortunately heâ€™s no longer swimming for unknown reasons.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Heres a few

9" Placidochromis phenochilus male









4" Albino Taiwan Reef male









6" Albino Taiwan Reef male - dad of guy above









6" Copadichromis melas Mara Rocks male









7" Sciaenochromis fryeri Maleri Island male









7" Sciaenochromis fryeri Maleri Island male - dad of above









6" Otopharynx lithobates Zimbawe Rocks male









That's some of my guys.


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice Strigatus guyz! I need a female for mine....


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Marduk said:


> *bigfishferd*
> Nice Champsochromis....how big is he?


Thanks, he's around 8.5" now.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

quiksilver said:


> damo83 - i might of picked up one of yours a year or two ago, unfortunately heâ€™s no longer swimming for unknown reasons.


Very nice!! :thumb: sorry to hear you lost him...

Where did you buy him from?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

bigfishferd said:


>


Nice sulphurhead.... How old and big is he?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

damo83 the good fish shop on the gold coast at southport before they moved.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Marduk said:


> bigfishferd said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, he is also around 8.5" and about 6 years old.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)




----------



## All Out Tony (Dec 7, 2004)

S.FRYERI









C.Borleyi 
[/img]









C.MOORII[/img]


----------



## All Out Tony (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Very Nice Pics. !!!


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Young Spilonotus Tanzania finally starting to get some color

















My young Phenochilus Tanzania, he's just starting to get some speckilng here and there. 

























A hybrid mix I think. I believe it is a cross between a Phenochilius Tanzania and Taiwan Reef. Nonetheless he's a real beauty in person.


----------

